# 2011 PQRI measures for derm



## Rumour2u (Jan 6, 2011)

I have a question on the derm pqri measures: I work in a multi-specialty office that has chosen to use claims based reporting. Has anyone chosen any pqri measures for derm that are NOT registry based? (i.e. other than the melanoma measures)
Our PQRI specialist has chosen #130 medication verification & #226 screening of tobacco use/counseling as our derm measures. I would really like to find another measure to report since tobacco counseling is a bit outside of the purvue of dermatology.
Any suggestions would be greatly appreciated.
Thank you.


----------

